# Radio strap or Belt clip?



## CVJPMG (Aug 11, 2018)

Looking for something to hold my radio, Should I get a swivel clip that the belt feeds through or should I get an over the shoulder strap? Cost seems somewhat similar, what brands?


----------



## NPO (Aug 11, 2018)

I prefer a belt clip.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 11, 2018)

Radio strap.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 12, 2018)

Radio strap for me.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 14, 2018)

if you have a shoulder mic, go with a radio strap.  

If you don't, swivel belt clip.

or get the best of both worlds: a swivel radio holder that has ears, which allow you to connect a radio strap to it.


----------



## CVJPMG (Aug 14, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> if you have a shoulder mic, go with a radio strap.
> 
> If you don't, swivel belt clip.
> 
> or get the best of both worlds: a swivel radio holder that has ears, which allow you to connect a radio strap to it.



I went ahead with a Boston Leather strap. For my use I think it'll do me good, otherwise I have a rifle sling that might just work


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 15, 2018)

Glad you found one you like.  

This is the one that I own.  It has a swivel belt clip which is great for city work when we don't have mics, and it has ears so I can attach any radio strap to it (I have a nylon one that I took off a cheap universal system).  You don't need a fancy leather strap if you are just starting out, or if you aren't sure if you will even like using the strap.  But if you are going to spend the money, get one that is personalized that will last your career.


----------

